
µSOA – a powerful alternative and complement to SOA - nkurz
http://baiy.cn/doc/byasp/mSOA_en.htm
======
rdtsc
Sounds a bit like DC/OS. They are doing some interesting work as well with
using CRDTs to building a distributed load balancer (by configuring Netfilter
and using NFQueue).

This is the load balancer:

[https://github.com/dcos/minuteman](https://github.com/dcos/minuteman)

The fun part is the distributed KV store and failure detector based on CRDTs
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_type))

[https://github.com/dcos/lashup](https://github.com/dcos/lashup)

------
ztm
I don't think the author sold this very well at all. Parts of the text have
merit but overall there's nothing really new at play.

------
hosh
Yeah. It's called Erlang.

------
elcapitan
Waiting for Microservices with NanoSOAP and yaml envelopes.

------
doublerebel
tl;dr: Lossy message queue + service discovery.

------
bullen
My take on this:
[https://github.com/tinspin/rupy/wiki/Process](https://github.com/tinspin/rupy/wiki/Process)

------
outside1234
Is it time to switch to nanoservices yet? Or maybe we should jump right to
femtoservices? :)

